
Ask HN: Is it possible to monetize a chat app? - uh_what
It seems like the answer should be an obvious yes, but nobody I know (myself included) has ever paid for one. I think I&#x27;ve got a great idea for a chat app, but I really can&#x27;t see anyone paying for it when there are great alternatives that are free. It seems like even if my app were to go viral, the endgame would be to either get acquired (like WhatsApp) or become an entire platform (like Snapchat).<p>Has anyone here had any success monetizing a messaging&#x2F;chat app?
======
arthurcolle
Telegram sure thinks so haha

